

Ask HN? State of python greenfield development as to versions? - gte910h

What is <i>really</i> being used out there for greenfield development in shops that already use python? What important libraries&#x2F;frameworks really aren&#x27;t moving to 3.3, or have completely abandoned 2.7, so are &quot;Reasons to pick&quot; that version?
======
dustinrcollins
2.7, mostly. Check here though; if the libs you use are green consider using
3.

[https://python3wos.appspot.com/](https://python3wos.appspot.com/)

~~~
ElongatedTowel
Is there a way to check compatibility with less known packages? I use Flask
quite often and it has been Python 3 compatible for a while, but there are a
lot of extensions for it which of course can't be found in such a list. Some
only mention support in their changelogs, some not at all.

